# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  A que empresas en el Peru se podria vender ajo?

## OMARTP

quisiera saber donde conseguir canales de distribucion ( compradores),  pues tengo una siembra que saldra en agosto y quisiera vender  directamente a alguna fabrica que procese o exporte ajos.Temas similares: Artículo: Perú podría ser el primer exportador mundial de frutas y hortalizas ¿Cómo vender por Alibaba.com? Perú podría cuadruplicr su productividad agrícola Perú podría liderar producción de cacao orgánico, prevé Maximixe Afirman que San Martín podría ser la primera región productora del biodiésel en el Perú

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado OMARTP: 
¿De qué calidad de ajo estamos hablando?... Puedo tratar de buscar clientes extranjeros o empresas exportadoras, pero tu ajo debería ser de exportación. 
Por otro lado, también puedo tratar de colocar tu producción -o parte de ella- en Tottus. Si te interesa, me avisas para pasarte la FT. 
Te recomiendo que publiques toda la información de volúmenes disponibles, fecha de inicio de cosecha y toda la información que te ayude a vender tu producción de ajo. Incluso, te recomiendo adjuntar algunas imágenes de tu campo y que publiques un nuevo tema en el foro de Productos Agropecuarios con el tìtulo "Vendo ajo para procesar y para exportaciòn" -o algo por el estilo-. 
Cualquier cosa me avisas, que en comercializaciòn es donde yo puedo aportar algo a este foro. 
Saludos

----------


## OMARTP

Bueno para empezar con respecto a la calidad es buena pues se a usado procedimientos factibles para el sembrio, con respecto al tamaño del ajo no podria precisarte exactamente pues es un sembrio que estara saliendo masomenos dentro de unos 20 a 30 dias, pero creo que el tamaño sera el mas factible pues como te dije se usaron los procedimientos adecuados para el cuidado del cultivo, ademas  el año pasado sembre y el tamaño fue de exportacion el problema es que no tenia los contactos necesarios y se vendio el productos a mayoristas que no pagaron un precio acorde al producto, por otro lado me interesa  mucho en si todos los compradores y si me puedes enviar la informacion de tottus me seria de mucha ayuda, tambien me gustaria saber que cantidad se puede colocar en tottus o en empresas exportadoras, o de porcesamiento de ajo. tambien me interesaria saber los precios que pagan, donde entregaria el producto, en que terminos y toda la informacion de ese  tipo.
te agradesco por el interes y por el aporte tomare en cuenta tus recomendaciones gracias.
saludos!!

----------


## GHARLAN3

Tambien estoy interesado en el tema, mi cosecha saldra en septiembre

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

El tema no es tan sencillo, pues debemos ser competitivos con los precios que ofrezcamos... 
Todo empieza con la Ficha Técnica que les voy a enviar para que la revisen. Una vez considerada esa información, deben darme sus precios considerando flete a Lima o al Tottus más cercano y costo de alquiler de jabas (S/.0.07 x día). 
Al precio que ustedes me pasen, yo le agrego 3% y ese precio le presento a los encargados de compra de Tottus. Si el precio es competitivo, pasamos al control de calidad y finalmente al pedido. 
Tottus me paga a mí a los 7 días aprox. y yo les pago todo, menos la diferencia del 3% que es lo que yo ganaría por cada pedido. 
Me confirman por correo si les sigue interesando la oportunidad... Y más bien, podemos trabajar a largo plazo el tema de exportación, porque hay que buscar clientes con tiempo. 
Saludos

----------


## OMARTP

claro me parece bien, enviame la ficha tecnica  para revisarla !!!

----------


## CarlosAJP

> El tema no es tan sencillo, pues debemos ser competitivos con los precios que ofrezcamos... 
> Todo empieza con la Ficha Técnica que les voy a enviar para que la revisen. Una vez considerada esa información, deben darme sus precios considerando flete a Lima o al Tottus más cercano y costo de alquiler de jabas (S/.0.07 x día). 
> Al precio que ustedes me pasen, yo le agrego 3% y ese precio le presento a los encargados de compra de Tottus. Si el precio es competitivo, pasamos al control de calidad y finalmente al pedido. 
> Tottus me paga a mí a los 7 días aprox. y yo les pago todo, menos la diferencia del 3% que es lo que yo ganaría por cada pedido. 
> Me confirman por correo si les sigue interesando la oportunidad... Y más bien, podemos trabajar a largo plazo el tema de exportación, porque hay que buscar clientes con tiempo. 
> Saludos

 Yo también quisiera la ficha técnica por favor, tengo producción que saldrá en noviembre. Saludos y gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Yo también quisiera la ficha técnica por favor, tengo producción que saldrá en noviembre. Saludos y gracias.

 Hola Carlos:  
Dime para empezar qué volumen de ajo vas a tener , y cuánto podrías proveer semanalmente, que yo te voy a enviar la FT a tu correo personal para que la revises y me pases una propuesta referencial de precios, para luego darte todos los detalles para que me des tu precio definitivo. 
Saludos

----------


## CarlosAJP

> Hola Carlos:  
> Dime para empezar qué volumen de ajo vas a tener , y cuánto podrías proveer semanalmente, que yo te voy a enviar la FT a tu correo personal para que la revises y me pases una propuesta referencial de precios, para luego darte todos los detalles para que me des tu precio definitivo. 
> Saludos

 Te envie un mensaje x interno

----------


## NERZHUL.

Hola que tal, mi nombre es carlos sanchez y tengo la idea de convertirme en exportador. Estudio negocios internacionales en ISIL y pienso en comprar una gran cantidad de ajo para exportarla a colombia, mexico o ee.uu  que son los paises a los que mas le vendemos. Si estas interesado pasame la voz para poder comprar tu ajo y comenzar a exportarlos a estos paises. con un margen de ganancia para ambos.  
Carlos Sanchez.  4543631.  tdk_aingro@hotmail.com

----------


## NERZHUL.

Sorry mi msn es tDk_waingro@hotmail.com
Como te digo soy de la idea de comenzar a exportar productos peruanos como el ajo , pimiento yotros. en donde la ganancia se puedo hasta 4x. si tu tienes el producto cuanto de volumen de ajo tienes para poder conseguir clientes en el exteriro y comenzar a exportarlol. Areuipa es el primer productor en ajo, tenia la idea de ir alla y comprar varias toneladas para poder llenar cun contenedor chico de 20", y comezar a exportarlo como te digo a colombia donde eltrayecto del viaje es menos en dias, y el pago se haria a travez de una carta de credito, de banco a banco para tener un negocio seguro. comio te digo pasame la voz.  por ahora no tengo celular ( perdi mi euqipo), pero llamame al fijo 4543631.

----------


## JulioCesarMaízMorado

Soy Empresario Mayorista de Ajos, trabajo en el Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.53. Compro y vendo Ajos de todas las calidades. interesados comunicarse al #969000891 - 930796554. Email: julio92_28@hotmailcom.       
¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

----------


## JulioCesarMaízMorado

Soy Empresario Mayorista de Ajos, trabajo en el Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.53. Compro y vendo Ajos de todas las calidades. interesados comunicarse al #969000891 - 930796554. Email: julio92_28@hotmailcom.       
¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

----------


## Yuri Castañeda

Bruno, me interesa conocer tu sistema de trabajo con Tootus, tengo ajo morado napuri de muy buena calidad, que pienso se podría colocar muy bien. Si gustas lo conversamos.

----------


## Yuri Castañeda

> El tema no es tan sencillo, pues debemos ser competitivos con los precios que ofrezcamos... 
> Todo empieza con la Ficha Técnica que les voy a enviar para que la revisen. Una vez considerada esa información, deben darme sus precios considerando flete a Lima o al Tottus más cercano y costo de alquiler de jabas (S/.0.07 x día). 
> Al precio que ustedes me pasen, yo le agrego 3% y ese precio le presento a los encargados de compra de Tottus. Si el precio es competitivo, pasamos al control de calidad y finalmente al pedido. 
> Tottus me paga a mí a los 7 días aprox. y yo les pago todo, menos la diferencia del 3% que es lo que yo ganaría por cada pedido. 
> Me confirman por correo si les sigue interesando la oportunidad... Y más bien, podemos trabajar a largo plazo el tema de exportación, porque hay que buscar clientes con tiempo. 
> Saludos

  Bruno, me interesa conocer tu sistema de trabajo con Tootus, tengo ajo morado napuri de muy buena calidad, que pienso se podría colocar muy bien. Si gustas lo conversamos.

----------


## LEVELPERU

Estimados Productores
Buenas tardes
Importante empresa esta en busca de proveedores y socios estratégicos para variedades de Ajos. Cantidad de compra: 40 toneladas mensuales.
Interesados favor contactarme por este medio: info@levelperu.com Celular: 990017923 www.levelperu.com LOGO 2016.jpg

----------

